# Just Another Golf Swing Drill



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

If you want a drill that will promote good balance, timing, reduce swaying, rhythm, , and promote other good swing mechanics, then give the "Feet Together Drill" a chance to help you out. It's also a good drill to warm up with before a round, or during a round to stay loose. Ever had an extended wait on a tee box? Slowed play happened to us today, which is why I am posting this. 

If you start hitting some poor shots during a round, this drill can help to get you back to hitting better shots. It keeps the golfer from adding to much extra body movements which can cause those errant shots. 

Another important thing this drill does for the golfer is it encourages the golfer to swing with in their own swing speed (balance) capabilities. Swing too fast with your feet together, and folks will accuse you of spending too much time at the 19th hole. 

All you need to do is tee a ball up, use your pre-shot routine, and address the ball with your feet together, or at least with in a couple of inches of each other. Swing slowly at first, and just concentrate on making solid contact with the ball. While doing this, concentrate on good tempo, and rhythm. Once you are warmed up, and hitting consistently decent shots, lose the tee, and start hitting balls off the turf. While doing this drill don't forget to use a few different clubs. 

You folks who are suffering from "NGS" (no golf syndrome) due to colder weather can even do this drill with out using a ball. If you have a net to hit into, that's even better. :thumbsup:


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spot On*

Great advice 'FrogsHair'.

I have used this drill before to great effect. It really helps with balance and helping with making better ball contact.

Cheers


----------



## jeepingolfer (Jun 21, 2011)

One of my buddies who was a golf pro at one of the local courses for a couple years, has gotten me into a drill where you place you're back foot directly behind your front foot. This is to encourage the turn at the hips needed for the effective swing and mechanics. He noticed that I had a lot of twist and was using a lot of upper body to come through the ball leading to inconsistent shots. With this warmup, I find myself having to turn and bring my hips back with my upper body, if not, I am encouraged to fall down and look like a klutz. It was nice to see that after some time at the range, and a little more discipline on my part, I am now making a better turn and hitting my irons more consistent and added a couple more yards to my drive.


----------



## azguy (Aug 18, 2011)

This is a great drill for swayers of the golf ball (like me). If you have this swing fault, you will literally fall over when you try to hit a ball, but when you slow down, and give it a few tries, you'll soon realize how much the golf swing is rotary and not lateral. This is a good reminder for me to hit the range and make sure my sway isn't getting out of hand.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

I’m not sure I get this. My main problem developing my restart beginner’s swing is, at this point, striking the ball either too high or too low. Is this an advanced golfer drill? All my mental thoughts at the range are with my hip rotation and keeping the clubhead on a smooth plane. It seems to me that changing the distance to the ball by putting your feet together would really confuse things for a developing golfer.


----------

